# Flood Lights



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Anybody have ones they would recommend for the tops of trailers? I saw some farm implement floods at Northern Tool, other than that, haven't had much of a chance to look. Maybe just some regular automobile fog lights?

Thanks for any recommendations.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

small $15 auto ones from walmart work well. and look better than the big implement ones


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

I agree with wingaddict. I have 4 of the 20$ a set baha off road lights on the back of mine and i think they look great? I just mounted them this year but I have a set of them on the front of my duck boat and they have been on 4 several years and have never had a problem with them and they put off plenty of light 2 help organize and put out deeks in the mornin.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The only thing I would mention about the impliment lights is that they are probably a bit heavier duty than fog lights. The ones I bought are rubber cased to help stand up against shock. I also have a couple with magnetic bases so I can adjust them to where I want.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I got 4 from Northern tool They are prolly 2"x5". They work really great. 3 season on them without any of them failing. knock on wood


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have mine mounted inside the trailer, and they flip down when the trailer doors are opened. I wouldn't need the lights otherwise, so it's nice to have them inside and protected.

My .02


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah i have a set that i bought at walmart! their fog lights however they wont light up when i hook them up im still in the process of figuring that out!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

sdgoosehunter16 said:


> yeah i have a set that i bought at walmart! their fog lights however they wont light up when i hook them up im still in the process of figuring that out!


hook one wire up to the positive side of the battery with a fuse and ground the other wire to the trailer. Should fire right up.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I have the tractor style implement lights on mine. 2 off each side and 2 off the back. I got them at Northern Tool. I'm very happy mine.


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

I like that idea of having the lights inside the trailer and flip down.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jungda99 said:


> sdgoosehunter16 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i have a set that i bought at walmart! their fog lights however they wont light up when i hook them up im still in the process of figuring that out!
> ...


I might have to give that one a go!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have two lights out the back, hard wired to a switch inside the truck so i can turn them on when im getting out. This way is nice when you are backing up in the dark. Alittle extra light goes a long way.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> I have mine mounted inside the trailer, and they flip down when the trailer doors are opened. I wouldn't need the lights otherwise, so it's nice to have them inside and protected.
> 
> My .02


What did you use to mount them Chris that they can fold out?


----------

